

Clojure-conj speaker abstracts posted - liebke
http://first.clojure-conj.org/speakers

======
technomancy
I'll be speaking on Leiningen, my build tool, but I don't want to repeat
what's available in the documentation or what _should_ be in the
documentation. Open to suggestions for angles to go on this.

~~~
lukev
It might be a good idea to open with a 5 minute demo of Leiningen under normal
use before you move one to the substance of your talk. Not every Clojurian
uses Lien yet, some because they think it's too complicated. Demos that show
how easy something is are pretty impressive (It's no accident that Rails and
the Screencast became popular simultanously). It also gives you a launching
point for further discussion.

Personally, I'd like to see a discussion of Lein plugin development - what's
possible, what's not, how to hook into the build process, etc.

~~~
technomancy
> might be a good idea to open with a 5 minute demo of Leiningen under normal
> use before you move one to the substance of your talk. Not every Clojurian
> uses Lien yet, some because they think it's too complicated.

Interesting; I hadn't thought of that.

> Personally, I'd like to see a discussion of Lein plugin development

Plugin development will definitely be covered!

------
bretthoerner
I hope the talks will be recorded and posted.

~~~
fogus
That is the plan.

